# Whitening treatments



## ambodidi (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm embarassed to say I do like them, and have probably used them on and off for 15 years. Some have worked, some haven't. The ones that have worked are Peter Thomas Roth Potent Whitening Gel (d/c), UNT Ex-White and Alpha-H White Gold (which I can't use atm because I'm using mandelic and this has other AHAs). The most bang for buck was probably an ayurvedic cream called Fairone, which you can probably get at Indian grocery stores. I plan to try another one soon. I have used hydroquinone cream too. I had pigmentation around my mouth and some old pimple marks on my forehead, now it's all quite faded. In the midst of this, I have paid little attention to those who have told me that whitening treatments are dangerous, but this made me sit up and take notice. I would urge you all to take a look, if you haven't already
Creams Offering Lighter Skin May Also Bring Health Risks - NYTimes.com
Thoughts??


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 30, 2010)

I notice no one has commented, but this is another article telling us what at least some of us have long suspected.
Op-Ed Contributor - Shades of Prejudice - NYTimes.com


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 31, 2010)

^ yeah just pointing out the obvious I'm afraid (the author of the article).

I find it odd that US/European (essentially white) media persist in writing about it...I know the author of the above article is Indian but I have seen in the UK a few news reports and articles on the issue of lightening creams being used by Asian/Afro-Caribbean people. On the one hand I think it's good that the stupidity of lightening creams/treatments is exposed but at the same time I have to question the agenda and motivation of continually bringing the issue up...I wonder if it's a backhanded way to justify racism overall i.e racism isn't only white people being racist towards brown people (sorry for the use of these crude, generalised terms but I'm trying to simplify it to keep it brief) and that if brown people are racist amongst themselves then white people can't be blamed too heavily for being racist towards them...I wonder if it's a self-fulfilling prophecy? Or maybe I'm reading too much into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I myself don't see much of a difference between using whitening treatments and using self-tan though...it's the same thing but going in different directions, why is self-tanning not criticised in the same way? Probably because the people who write about this issue in mainstream media probably indulge in self-tanning themselves but rather selectively for themselves, they would say that self-tanning has nothing to do with being ashamed of skin colour and that self-tanning isn't harmful to health. I wonder if Asian/Black media started running articles about self-tanning and how bad it is etc., how would people react?

It's an interesting issue that everyone has an opinion on but unfortunately very few seem to modify their own prejudiced behaviour even after being educated about it...I do like hearing opinions about it though.

I have never used lightening products and I have stopped using self-tan since I think everyone should embrace their *natural* skintone and that beauty exists in every colour, sounds cheesy and cliched but I really believe it.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought the same with Sojourner, it might be a self-fulfilling prophecy what they believe . I'm Indonesian and even though they are still thinking that lighter skinned ladies are prettier, there are no prejudice towards the intelligence or success level (at least that's what I feel).

It might also come from how it used to be, when people were working in the fields (farmers, etc). The rich has the 'luxury' of staying at home, always going under the shade, and never had to do any physical stuff. The rich is paler and the working class is browner... Such an ancient thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I have to admit I'm guilty in using some of the product advertised as whitening product, although in Indonesia every cosmetics company has such line anyways. Marketing marketing marketing... I never believed they worked at all, but I'm using it because they were usually the one with sunscreen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyways, I'm now totally embracing my own skin color. Healthy skin and glowing from the inside is what matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not and will never use any cream to make me lighter. I'll pass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tanning (tanning beds) is dangerous and that has been stated.

At the end of the day people are going to do what they want.
So to me there is no point in disputing it with them.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be asking my Derm for hydroquinone 4% to help reduce the pigmentation on my neck that is actually post inflammatory from having eczema. It really effects my self esteem. So, I can understand using these sort of creams for dark marks/spots/patches. I personally wouldn't try to lighten my overall skin tone but, if a person chooses to, it's their prerogative.


----------



## shedonna (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_I will be asking my Derm for hydroquinone 4% to help reduce the pigmentation on my neck that is actually post inflammatory from having eczema. It really effects my self esteem. So, I can understand using these sort of creams for dark marks/spots/patches. I personally wouldn't try to lighten my overall skin tone but, if a person chooses to, it's their prerogative._

 
Same. I went to a dermatologist for my mild acne, and pointed out that I had post inflammatory hyper pigmentation. My doc prescribed some medication that treats both at the same time, rather than a separate cream with high concentrations of a bleaching agent that would change my color overall. I haven`t gotten a lick lighter, and I`m not sure if it really accelerates the fading of my dark spots. They go away eventually, though.


----------

